# Purple Look Tutorial



## MsWonderful (Jun 21, 2009)

.....


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 22, 2009)

love the color placement..i need to use my fig. 1 more often


----------



## pcsocake (Jun 22, 2009)

oh man! I wish I had Fig 1 now.  Thanks for the tutorial.  Seems like a no brainer to achieve this look.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks! I don't really use Fig. 1 either but when I saw it I was like hey it kind of matches.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

oh no! ur pictures are not showing up! is there something wrong with the links..or is it maybe just a prob on my end?!


----------



## Chpidou (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't see the pictures anymore either.


----------

